# You guys see the news?



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm doing this from my phone I'll look for the link in the morning, but channel 7 in Miami fl. Just showed this camo van that I've seen at ryc jrpro and Brandon I know you know which I'm talk about Jp you too for sure. Well Idk if it was at ryc but there where in a mud park in punta gorda fl and he ran over a parked car people said it was ok and he destroyed it. 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Found the link



http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/02/27/2663594/van-with-huge-wheels-runs-over.html


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Feel sorry for the owner of the small car, and the guy probably had a lil too much liquid courage lol....but nobody was hurt and I'm sure it was cool as hell to watch :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

:worthless:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Car owner f*d up. 16 year old girl in her just given to her '94 Toyota Corolla, which she promptly parked out by the mud behind the stage. 

Norman(van owner) got screwed royally, as two other trucks had already destroyed the car bashing into it and trying to climb it when he pulled up and they convinced him it was there to be destroyed and got him to run it over. 

Four county cruisers rolled Sat morning and about 8 cops were there to arrest him; charged with felony criminal mischief. - Just yesterday he apologized to the family and gave them a check for $6500 to get a new car for the girl. CCPD has yet to decide if they are going to drop the charges or not. 

Obviously, WAY more $ than that car could ever have been worth & I really hope RYC had something to do with him giving that much $ just to help negate the negative press it has brought on them. 






There's a video upload on youtube showing this, it's what they based arresting him off of, yet they have not even looked for the other drivers who are also on the video bashing it around with their trucks.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool he gave them $6500


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya seen it on tgw last night i think its crap that norman is the one getting the blame on it when others already smashed it up before he got there so by the time he did it already looked like a junk car not somebodys ride anyways and the security guards "seen a large crowd gathered around cheering the trucks on" but did nothing??? if you go check out the whole article on tgw it sounds like a setup to me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigeyes: wow. thats crazy.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Is that Where the Girl Was Airlifted out to the Hospital?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

No, no one was in the car, she parked it and left it unattended in totally the wrong place. 

I never heard Med-Vac out there this weekend?


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Another news report you may have heard or seen had to do with a life flight out of the park early Friday evening. It's our understanding at this time that EMS determined there was no reason for a life flight call. According to the information we have right now, Lee County was helping back up Charlotte County who were extremely busy at the time. When the call came in the only recourse was to send... the chopper - otherwise it would have simply been an ambulance ride for injury. I've not been made aware of the details of the accident, or the condition of the person involved - and though I've heard the same rumor, we've received no reports of someone dying, and in fact, we hear that rumor so often that we've made it a permanent FAQ on our website - no one has ever died at our park or as a result of visiting our park.

Once again this is the rare situation that sheds a bad light on a very successful and fun event. We take the safety and security of our guest seriously and do all we can to minimize the risk to others, while at the same time reminding people to be aware not only of themselves, but others - to know their limits and the limits of their machine. Accidents have and do happen at the park - we hate that they do and most are avoidable - but we still believe on a per capita basis compared to accident statistics in the surrounding area, it's still much safer inside the park than outside.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

aaahhh, I didn't get there till like 1-1:30 AM Friday evening.


----------

